# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  κλιματιστικό. inverter ή όχι

## haris_216

δεν ξέρω αν σωστά βάζω το θέμα εδώ. απλά επειδή εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παρακολουθώ το site, είδα ότι το εύρος γνώσεων των μελών είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και "ψαγμένο".
στην αγορά, στο χώρο των κλιματιστικών, επικρατεί inverterομανία. όλοι, γνωρίζοντες και μη, θέλουν ένα inverter. προσωπικά γνωρίζω τα βασικά γύρω από την λειτουργία τους και την οικονομία που κάνουν σε κατανάλωση ρεύματος. η απορία όμως που μου δημιουργήθηκε είναι η εξής: με δεδομένο ότι κάθε κλιματιστικό inverter έχει μια αρκετά μεγάλη διαφορά (200+ ευρώ) στην τιμή από το αντίστοιχο απλό on-off μοντέλο της ίδιας εταιρίας, πόσο συμφέρει η επιλογή του inverter; γιατί αν χρειάζομαι καμιά 10αριά χρόνια για να αποσβέσω αυτά τα παραπάνω ευρώ και μετά να έχω πραγματικό όφελος τότε η "βαλίτσα" μάλλον πάει μακριά.
καταλαβαίνω ότι σίγουρα θα έχει να κάνει με την μάρκα, το μέγεθος (9άρι, κλπ) αλλά υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει κάποια ιδέα; αν κάποιος έχει τις γνώσεις και έχει ψάξει το θέμα της κατανάλωσης στους δύο τύπους με "χαρτί και μολύβι" ακόμα καλύτερα
ευχάριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους ασχοληθούν να διβάσουν τα παραπάνω και ακόμα περισσότερο όποιους μπορούν να με "φωτίσουν" :Smile:

----------


## chip

χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στα κλιματιστικά πιστεύω οτι η διαφορά στο inverter θα είναι κυρίως στο ωραίο περιβάλλον που δημιουργεί (λιγότερο μια να παγώνεις και μια να ζεσταίνεσαι). 
Εμένα αυτό που θα με προβλημάτιζε είναι οτι τα περισσότερα ηλεκτρονικά ίσως θέτουν θέμα μικρότερης αξιοπιστίας και εδώ στο forum ξέρουμε οτι τα ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος είναι το τμήμα που πονάει περισσότερο στις συσκευές.

----------


## stom

Το θεμα ειναι λιγο πιο πολυπλοκο, και εχει και ιστορικη εξηγηση. Την εποχη που δεν υπηρχαν κατηγοριες ενεργειακης αποδοσης (Α,Β, C,D κλπ) τα κλιματιστικα δουλευαν με μη φιλικο φρεον, και ασχημο βαθμο ενεργειακης αποδοσης.
Με την εμφανιση των ενεργειακων κατηγοριων, τα τεχνολογιας inventer κερδισαν αμεσως τις καλυτερες θεσεις ως προς την αποδοση. με σαφως υψηλοτερο κοστος, αλλα και βελτιωμενα ηλεκτρονικα, ηλεκτρονικους θερμοστατες κλπ.
Σημερα τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει αρκετα. 
Υπαρχουν κλασσικα on-off που πετυχαινουν ανετα ενεργειακη κατηγορια Α, με φιλικο προς το περιβαλλον ψυκτικό υγρο, χαμηλο επιπεδο θορυβου και βελτιωμενα ηλεκτρονικά.. 
Το μονο που μενει ειναι το σχετικα ενοχλητικο on-off και η ελαφρως καλυτερη ενεργειακη αποδοση και πιο σταθερη θερμοκρασια.
Για να βγαλει κανεις απο το ρευμα τη διαφορα θελει συνηθως πολυ καιρο (αναλογα και με τη χρηση..)
Γενικα παντως αν το κλιματιστικο ειναι σε χωρο που δουλευει σχεδον συνεχως, το inventer εχει ελαχιστα να προσφερει.
Τωρα σε καμμια κρεβατοκαμαρα  για μεγιστη ησυχια και λειτουργια σταθερης θερμοκρασιας, σιγουρα ενα inventer ειναι σαφως καλυτερο.

Στον κοσμο ομως εχει καλλιεργηθει πλεον απο παλια οτι μονο τα inventer ειναι "καλα", και μιας και τα μαγαζια δουλεουν με ποσοστά, δεν συμφερει η απομυθοποιηση...

----------


## panayiotis1

Ωραιος ο stom. Ισχυουν στο απολυτο οτι ειπε, απλα και περιεκτικα. Το inverter ειναι μοδα. Αφου εφτασε να πουλιεται το συμβατικο στα 115Ε επρεπε να περασει κατι με περισσοτερο κερδος. (Οπως καποτε με τους δήθεν ιονιστες και τα αρωματικα αυτοκινητου στο εσωτερικο στοιχειο). Εκτος ομως απο το οτι μπορει και να συμφερει αποσβεστικα το inverter εναντι του συμβατικου (σε κάποιες μελετημενες περιπτωσεις), ποιος υπολογιζει το ρίσκο μιας βλαβης????

----------


## Αρτέμης

Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά μπορώ να σας μεταφέρω την εμπειρία μου.

   Στο σπίτι έχω εδώ και 2 χρόνια ένα mitsubishi 18ρι inverter κλάσης Α. Το πλήρωσα κυριολεκτικά χρυσό  (1500e το 2010!) αλλά είναι εντελώς αθόρυβο, έχει super-duper φίλτρα σκόνης, αλλεργιογόνων κλπ, και σε συνεχή λειτουργία ψύξης τραβάει από 5 έως 5,5 Α (μετρημένα με αμπεροτσιμπίδα στον πίνακα πολλές φορές μέσα σε 3-4 ώρες). Πρόσφατα έβαλα στο μαγαζί μου ένα Haier της πλάκας μεν (600e), αλλά επίσης 18ρι και εν.κλάσης Α. Το μέτρησα και το ξαναμέτρησα και καταναλώνει...από 5 έως 5,5Α σε συνεχή λειτουργία ψύξης! Στην αρχή δυσκολεύτηκα να το πιστέψω, γιατί υπέθεσα ότι μετά από κάποιο χρόνικό διάστημα λειτουργίας το inverter θα έπρεπε να ρίχνει την κατανάλωση του κι άλλο, αλλά τελικά και τα 2 καταλήγουν τα καταναλώνουν το ίδιο ρεύμα. Λογικό ίσως, μιας και έχουν και τα δύο ακριβώς την ίδια απόδοση (3,2) οπότε έχουν κατανάλωση max 1560 w (ψύξη). 
   Ακόμη κι αν κάτι μου ξεφεύγει όμως, ας κάνουμε την εξής υπόθεση : έστω ότι  σε σχέση με ένα αντίστοιχο συμβατικό, ένα  inverter σε συνθήκες συνεχούς λειτουργίας καταναλώνει 20% λιγότερο ρεύμα (δεν υπάρχει, αλλά έστω ότi...) Αν το συμβατικό "καίει" περίπου 1000W, το αντίστοιχο inverter "καίει" 800W. Έστω ότι τα λειτουργούμε 8 ώρες τη μέρα, 250 μέρες το χρόνο (full-time ψύξη και θέρμανση), τότε 0,2kWh x 8 x 250 =400kWh το χρόνο περισσότερες στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ, ήτοι σε χρήματα από 35e έως 60e το χρόνο επιπλέον, ανάλογα με την κλίμακα κατανάλωσης που βρίσκεστε σε κάθε λογαριασμό (60e είναι με τιμολόγιο καταστήματος, λίαν τσουχτερό, 0,14e/kWh!). Κοινώς, αν έπαιρνα το αντίστοιχο Haier inverter με κόστος 300e επιπλέον, θα έκανα απόσβεση σε 5 χρόνια-ΑΝ έκανε αυτή την υποθετική οικονομία.
     Νομίζω πώς το βασικότερο είναι ο συντελεστής απόδοσης του κλιματιστικού (COP), βάσει του οποίου πέρντην αντίστοιχη κατηγορία ενεργειακής κλάσης, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει πώς δεν υπάρχουν διαφορές μεταξύ μοντέλων ίδιας κλάσης. Πχ. Η ενεργειακή κλάση Α απαιτεί min. COP 3,2 - υπάρχουν όμως και μοντέλα με 5,0! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ένα 9ρι με cop 3,2 καταναλώνει max 780w, ενώ το αντίστοιχο με cop 5 500w!
  Ελπίζω τα παραπάνω να βοήθησαν κάποιους να βγάλουν τα συμπεράσματα τους. Κι αν μπορεί κάποιος, ας μου λύσει και μία απορία : γιατί όσο μεγαλώνει η ψυκτική απόδοση ενός κλιματιστικού πέφτει η ενεργειακή τους απόδοση? Σε (ακριβά και επώνυμα) μηχανήματα άνω των 24000BTU δύσκολα βρίσκεις απόδοση καλύτερη από οριακά κλάση Α (3,2-3,3) ενώ σε 9ρια και 12ρια βρίσκεις μηχανήματα με 4 και 5! Κοινώς, αν πάρεις 3 9ρια καταναλώνουν 1,5kW, ενώ το αντίστοιχο καλύτερο 27ρι πολύ πάνω από 2 kW! :Cursing: 
Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## haris_216

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις άμμεσες και τεκμηριωμένες (είτε με θεωρία είτε με εμπειρία) απαντήσεις σας. σίγουρα τώρα βλέπω με "άλλο μάτι" το θέμα κι ελπίζω να καταλήξω σε μια επιλογή κατάλληλη για μένα, το χώρο και την...τσέπη μου :Smile: 
ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## navar

όταν το πετραίλεο θα φτάσει τισ τιμές του τσίπουρου ανα λίτρου ! άντε έστω την τιμή του κίνησης ......
μήπως αξίζει καλύτερα ένα (ή 2-3 ) καλό/α  ενεργειακά AC σε ένα σπίτι ??? 
'η εκεί πάμε στην λογική συμφαίρει αλλα δεν είναι καλό για την υγεία και τον αέρα που αναπνέουμε ?

----------


## JOUN

Ξεχνατε οτι το inverter αποδιδει και κατω του μηδενος ενω το απλο στους +5 σταματαει τελειως..

----------


## Λυκιδευς

παιδια ενα απλο κλιματιστικο να κανει την δουλεια του ουτε inverter ουτε ιστοριες ενα απλο ψυξη θερμανση!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

ξεχνατε καποια βασικα πραγματα... το που θα μπει το κλιματιστικο... και για τι σκοπο θα μπει το μηχανημα... εχουμε και λεμε την περιπτωση θερμανση... εχουμε ενα χωριο που το χειμονα συχνα η θερμοκρασια ειναι κατο απο το μηδεν... και το σπιτι θερμαινεται με πετρελαιο... αν εκει βαλεις ενα του κολου με 200ευρω τοτε απλα πεταξες 200 ευρω... αν ομως ριξεις 1600ευρω για ενα daikin (δεν υπαρχει καλητερο για οσους ξερουν) οπου υπαρχνουν μοντελα με θερμοκρασιακο ορια το -20 σε καποια μοντελα (αυτα τα λεει η πιστοποιηση eurovent και οχι μονη της η daikin)... με την τρεχουσα τιμη του πετρελαιου το μηχανημα το κανεις αποσβεση σε 2-3 χρονια...  επισης κατι αλλο που μπερδευει τον κοσμο αφανταστα  ειναι οι λεγομενες κλασεις... πχ λεμε κλαση Α... και καμαρονουν οι πωλητες για φασον μηχανιματα τους που ειναι κλαση A με 3.2.... ξερετε ποσο παλια ειναι αυτη η βαθμονομηση? πλεον υπαρχνουν μηχανηματα που εχουν βαθμο αποδοσης 5!!!! και παλι ανηκουν στην κλαση Α... αντε δωστο να το καταλαβει αυτο ενας πελατης... 
το ιντερτερ κερδιζει στην καταναλωση γιατι προσπαθει απλα να καληπτει παντα ΜΟΝΟ τις απωλειες ενος χωρου... οποτε το 60% των χρηστων  που βαζουν ψυξη στους 16 (οσο κατω παει) περιμενουν να δουν κατι... τοσο τους κοβει...

μια φορα μου ηρθε ενας εξυπνακιας και μου ελεγε οτι ολο το θεμα με της ενεργειακες κλασεις στα κλιματιστηκα μηχανηματα ειναι μουφα... γιατι λεει δεν μπορει ποτε να εχεις με 1kW καταναλωση να εχεις 3kW αποδοση... παντα κατω απο 1 θα ειναι ο βαθμος αποδοσης ελεγε και φωναζε... αντε να του εξηγησεις αυτου του γκασμα οτι τα κλιματιστικα ειναι ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ θερμοτητας και οχι γεννητριες...

οποτε φιλε Χαρη πριν αποφασησεις τι μηχανημα θα παρεις αποφασησε τι μηχανημα χρειαζεσαι... αν θελεις ενα μηχανημα μονο γιατι της πολες τις ζεστες και λιγο τωρα τον σεπτεμβριο και μαρτιο να ζεστενεσαι τοτε και μενα ενα απλο ειναι οκ... αν θελεις ενα μηχανημα που θα το εχεις ολο τον χρονο παρε ενα inverter ΚΑΛΟ μηχανημα και ασε τους εξυπνακηδες να πιστευουν οτι θελουν...  αν μπει μαλιστα και ο παραγοντας θορυβος τοτε μαλλον πρεπει να βαλεις βαθια το χερι στην τσεπη... πχ mitsubishi αθανατα μηχανηματα (Κυριως τα non-inverter ) αλλα τραχτερια με εξερεσεις μερικα μοντελα...  καλο θα ηταν αν εχεις φιλους να πας να δεις τα μηχανηματα τους... και τελευταιο πανε ακουν κανενα daikin... 

μην ακουσω κουλα για διαφηση γιατι απλα δειτε χιλιομετρηκη αποσταση...

----------


## antonis_p

> παιδια ενα απλο κλιματιστικο να κανει την δουλεια του ουτε inverter ουτε ιστοριες ενα απλο ψυξη θερμανση!!!



όλα τα κλιματιστικά κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, επίσης αυτά που διάβασα παραπάνω είναι αλήθειες.

Το inverter δεν είναι μόδα, απλά το συμβατικό ON/OFF είναι πολύ ξεπερασμένο. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως είναι άχρηστο.

Ένα inverter πχ 9.000BTU δεν είναι ακριβώς 9000 btu αλλά 700 - 9000 btu. Το οποίο σημαίνει οτι όταν το έχεις αναμμένο τη νύχτα στην κρεβατοκάμαρά σου σωστά ρυθμισμένο αυτό δεν βγάζει παγωμένο αέρα (που κάποιο ρεύμα θα σε πετύχει, το ρεύμα του αέρα δεν "τελειώνει" πάνω στη ντουλάπα που υποτίθεται πως στέλνει το fan) αλλά δροσερό αέρα. Αυτό πέρα από την μικρότερη κατανάλωση έχει ένα βασικότερο πλεονέκτημα, πως το πρωί θα ξυπνήσεις υγιής.

Άρα στην κρεβατοκάμαρα πρέπει να είναι inverter. Στο γραφείο ή κάποιον άλλο χώρο που ανοίγουν πόρτες, είμαστε σε διαρκή κίνηση, τον χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο μέρα κλπ είναι υπερβολή να πληρώσουμε τα παραπάνω λεφτά του inverter.

----------


## moutoulos

> Άρα στην κρεβατοκάμαρα πρέπει να είναι inverter. Στο γραφείο ή κάποιον άλλο χώρο που ανοίγουν πόρτες, 
> είμαστε σε διαρκή κίνηση, τον χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο μέρα κλπ είναι υπερβολή να πληρώσουμε τα παραπάνω λεφτά του inverter.



Σωστά, αυτή την άποψη έχω και εγώ. 
Ενα απλό για χώρους εκτός κρεβατοκάμαρας, αν ρυθμιστεί σωστά, πχ έξω 38 βαθμούς, μέσα, ρύθμιση στους 25-28 βαθμούς, 
και οχι στους 16, είναι Οκ. Συνέχεια το βλέπω αυτό το λάθος όμως ..., ακόμα και σε κρεβατοκάμαρα. Βεβαια και με το inverter
μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό, απλά δεν έχει νόημα όπως είπε και ο Αντώνης για γραφείο.

----------


## stom

Το θεμα της θερμανσης με κλιματισμο ειναι ακομα πιο ειδικο, και εξαρτασαι που εισαι και τι θερμοκρασιες εχει κανεις εξω, καθως και που βρισκεται απο πλευρας καταναλωσης στη ΔΕΗ. Αλλες αναγκες στην Αλεξανδρουπολη, αλλες στην Κρητη. 
Αλλο πραγμα μονο ψυξη (και θερμανση μονο και μονο τυχαια), σε πολη και αλλο ψυξη θερμανση σε αντικατασταση του πετρελαιου στο Νευροκοπι.
Ομως, κρινοντας απο τις πωλησεις και τη συνολικη "μανια" με τα inventer ειναι σαφες οτι το ακριβοτερο inventer βολευει τις τσεπες του πωλητη και μονον.
Για αλλη μια φορα, ο ενημερωμενος καταναλωτης ειναι ο εξυπνος καταναλωτης.
Οσο για το θορυβο του συμπιεστη , δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος ενα on/off να κανει περισσοτερο θορυβο απο ενα inventer.
Ολα ειναι θεμα κατασκευης, και κυριως καταλληλης στηριξης του συμπιεστη απο τον κατασκευαστη.
Για να πετυχει κανεις καλο συντελεστη αποδοσης, θελει γενικοτερα σωστη και προσεκτικη σχεδιαση.

----------


## jeik

Nα ρωτησω κι εγω ? οταν λεμε αθορυβο κλιματιστικο τι εννοουμε ? μιλαω μονο για την εσωτερικη μοναδα , υπαρχει ο φυσιολογικος θορυβος της φτερωτης που ''κοβει'' αερα ,αλλα οταν ειναι και καλα στο αθορυβο βλεπω οτι δεν φυσαει σχεδον καθολου και φυσικα δεν λεει να πιασει θερμοκρασια με τιποτα ,ειναι δυνατον να φυσαει φουλ και να μην ακουγεται ? παιζει κατι με τις φτερωτες αναλογα με τη μαρκα ? (εσωτερικη μοναδα) .

Και  επισης  γιατι  καποιες εσωτερικες  των  18000   btu  ειναι  1,20  μ  περιπου  και  αλλες  0,90 ? , τα  μακρυτερα  εχουν  καλυτερη  αποδοση  αλλα ακουγονται  περισοτερο ?

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ έχω ένα LG 24άρι (όχι inverter) σε χώρο 80 τετραγωνικά. Άψογη ψύξη το καλοκαίρι, πάει όλο το σπίτι στους 20 αν χρειαστεί (δεν το έχω ποτέ τόσο χαμηλά). 0 βλάβες ώς τώρα αλλα το κακό είναι οτι στα βαριά κρύα στο χωριό δεν αποδίδει καθόλου. Είναι σαν να μήν υπάρχει. Θα ήθελα να το αντικαταστήσω με ενα inverter 24άρι αλλα το κόστος πιθανολογώ οτι θα είναι φωτιά. Σε αυτό που έχω τώρα οταν ξεκινάει η εξωτερική μονάδα κάνει πτώση τάσης στο μισό χωριό (πυρηνικός αντιδραστήρας).

----------


## antonis_p

> Εγώ έχω ένα LG 24άρι (όχι inverter) σε χώρο 80 τετραγωνικά. Άψογη ψύξη το καλοκαίρι, πάει όλο το σπίτι στους 20 αν χρειαστεί (δεν το έχω ποτέ τόσο χαμηλά). 0 βλάβες ώς τώρα αλλα το κακό είναι οτι στα βαριά κρύα στο χωριό δεν αποδίδει καθόλου. Είναι σαν να μήν υπάρχει. Θα ήθελα να το αντικαταστήσω με ενα inverter 24άρι αλλα το κόστος πιθανολογώ οτι θα είναι φωτιά. Σε αυτό που έχω τώρα οταν ξεκινάει η εξωτερική μονάδα κάνει πτώση τάσης στο μισό χωριό (πυρηνικός αντιδραστήρας).



εκκίνηση = τρεις φορές το ρεύμα λειτουργίας.

Δεν θα έχεις σίγουρα τα αποτελέσματα που θέλεις, ισως πάνε τελείως τζάμπα τα λεφτά. Μήν πάρεις κάτι που δεν το έχεις δει να δουλεύει.

----------


## antonis_p

> Και επισης γιατι καποιες εσωτερικες των 18000 btu ειναι 1,20 μ περιπου και αλλες 0,90 ? , τα μακρυτερα εχουν καλυτερη αποδοση αλλα ακουγονται περισοτερο ?



κατ' αρχήν είναι θέμα σχεδίασης, άλλοι καταφέρνουν να βάζουν ένα συμπυκνωτή (condenser) σε μικρότερο κουτί ή βάζουν ένα μικρότερο αλλά αποδοτικότερο συμπυκνωτή/ανεμιστήρα. Γενικώς δεν πολυενδιαφέρεσαι για την εξωτερική μονάδα, ίσως όμως είναι θορυβώδης και ενοχληθούν οι γείτονες.

----------


## jeik

> κατ' αρχήν είναι θέμα σχεδίασης, άλλοι καταφέρνουν να βάζουν ένα συμπυκνωτή (condenser) σε μικρότερο κουτί ή βάζουν ένα μικρότερο αλλά αποδοτικότερο συμπυκνωτή/ανεμιστήρα. Γενικώς δεν πολυενδιαφέρεσαι για την εξωτερική μονάδα, ίσως όμως είναι θορυβώδης και ενοχληθούν οι γείτονες.



Γεια σου  Αντωνη  , οχι  για  την  εξωτερικη ,  για  την  εσωτερικη  μοναδα  ενδιαφερομαι.

----------


## FILMAN

Μα η εσωτερική δεν έχει κάποια διαφορά στα inverter μοντέλα, ή μη.

----------


## aris285

inverter και παραμηθια για τους ασχετους.ενα απλο κληματιστικο Α κλασης και με freon R410 και ειμαστε μια χαρα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι.
κανεις δεν ξερει να υπολογιζει ποσα BTU χρειαζεται ο χωρος του με αποτελεσμα να αγωραζουν ολοι μικρα κλιματιστικα με αποτελεσμα να δουλευουν στο φουλ να καταναλωνουν στο φουλ και πολες φορες με αποτελεσμα να χαλανε.
Για εμενα η γνωμη μου σαν ψυκτικος τα 9αρια κληματιστικα δεν καληπτουν καμια αναγκη οσο μικρος και να ειναι ο χωρος.
παντα προτηνω απο 12αρι και πανω αναλογα με τον χωρο.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

δηλαδη για ενα χωρο 35-40τμ το 9αρι δεν κανει;

----------


## aris285

Σε 35-40 τετρ. θες 14αρι τουλαχιστον εως 18αρι αναλογα με την μονοση του σπιτιου.

----------


## Nemmesis

> inverter και παραμηθια για τους ασχετους.ενα απλο κληματιστικο Α κλασης και με freon R410 και ειμαστε μια χαρα χειμωνα καλοκαιρι.
> κανεις δεν ξερει να υπολογιζει ποσα BTU χρειαζεται ο χωρος του με αποτελεσμα να αγωραζουν ολοι μικρα κλιματιστικα με αποτελεσμα να δουλευουν στο φουλ να καταναλωνουν στο φουλ και πολες φορες με αποτελεσμα να χαλανε.
> Για εμενα η γνωμη μου σαν ψυκτικος τα 9αρια κληματιστικα δεν καληπτουν καμια αναγκη οσο μικρος και να ειναι ο χωρος.
> παντα προτηνω απο 12αρι και πανω αναλογα με τον χωρο.




δλδ μαστορα εγω εδω πτολεμαιδα με ενα 24 θα μπορεσω να ζεστανω εστω και 30τμ
οταν εξω εχει μολις -5??? τι ειναι αυτα που λεμε??? δλδ στην δροσια που παραγει το inverter δεν βλεπεις καμια διαφορα με το απλο? στην θερμανση το ιδιο αποδιδουν? η ενα 18ρι που ανοιγοκλεινει καθε 5λεπτα καει λιγοτερο απο ενα 9 που δουλευει συνεχεια?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

δηλαδη το 9αρι που μπαiνει!!!;

----------


## aris285

> δλδ μαστορα εγω εδω πτολεμαιδα με ενα 24 θα μπορεσω να ζεστανω εστω και 30τμ
> οταν εξω εχει μολις -5??? τι ειναι αυτα που λεμε??? δλδ στην δροσια που παραγει το inverter δεν βλεπεις καμια διαφορα με το απλο? στην θερμανση το ιδιο αποδιδουν? η ενα 18ρι που ανοιγοκλεινει καθε 5λεπτα καει λιγοτερο απο ενα 9 που δουλευει συνεχεια?



 Αν το κλιματιστικο χρεισιμοποιει R410 freon  θα ζεσταθεις οχι ομως σαν να ειχες καλοριφερ.
ενα 18αρι θα ανοιγοκλεινει καθε 5 λεπτα αμα ειναι τεραστιο για τον χωρο σου αλλα ουτε και το 9αρι θα σου κανει δουλεια γιατι δεν προκειτε να πιασει  ποτε θερμοκρασια κατω απο 26 το καλοκαιρι.

----------


## aris285

> δηλαδη το 9αρι που μπαiνει!!!;



 για εμενα πουθενα γιατι δεν εχω δει ποτε 9αρι να σταματαει οταν ειναι ρυθμισμενο κατω απο 24-25

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> για εμενα πουθενα γιατι δεν εχω δει ποτε 9αρι να σταματαει οταν ειναι ρυθμισμενο κατω απο 24-25



αμα το βαλεις στους 25 και πανω το 9αρι ειναι μπομπα αμα το εχεις χαμηλα πιανει παγο(18,19,20)

----------


## aris285

παγο δεν πρεπει να πιανει κανενα κλιματιστικο.
αν πιανει σημενει οτι θελει freon.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> παγο δεν πρεπει να πιανει κανενα κλιματιστικο.
> αν πιανει σημενει οτι θελει freon.



οχι απαραιτητα οταν το δουλευεις σε υπερβολικα χαμηλη θερμοκρασια σε σχεση με την εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια τοτε πιανει παγο το μηχανημα και σταματαει να δουλευει μεχρι να ερθει στα ισια του...

----------


## aris285

κανεις λαθος 
παγο πιανει μονο η εξω μοναδα τον χειμωνα γιαυτο κανει και αποψυξη
αν σου πιανει παγο η εσωτερικη μοναδφα εχει προβλημα το κλιματιστικο.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> κανεις λαθος 
> παγο πιανει μονο η εξω μοναδα τον χειμωνα γιαυτο κανει και αποψυξη
> αν σου πιανει παγο η εσωτερικη μοναδφα εχει προβλημα το κλιματιστικο.



Αρη διαφωνω αν εξω εχει 35-36 και το βαλεις 18 τι θα γινει;

----------


## Nemmesis

τι λετε ρε παιδια??? οσο και να 8ελατε παγο στην εσωτερικη δεν πιανει... πρεπει να μην δουλευει ο μεσα ανεμηστηρας για να γινει αυτο... ελεος...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> τι λετε ρε παιδια??? οσο και να 8ελατε παγο στην εσωτερικη δεν πιανει... πρεπει να μην δουλευει ο μεσα ανεμηστηρας για να γινει αυτο... ελεος...



παιδια πιανει το κλιματιστικο παγο στην εσωτερικη μοναδα οταν δουλευει σε  θερμοκρασιες κατω των 20!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, κι εμένα μου έχει τύχει να πιάνει πάγο η εσωτερική μονάδα. Σε λειτουργία ψύξης βέβαια. Μάλιστα η ποσότητα ήτανε τέτοια που ακουμπούσε στον ανεμιστήρα και έτσι η μονάδα πέταγε τριμμένο πάγο! Σε 9ράκι συνέβη αυτό.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Ναι, κι εμένα μου έχει τύχει να πιάνει πάγο η εσωτερική μονάδα. Σε λειτουργία ψύξης βέβαια. Μάλιστα η ποσότητα ήτανε τέτοια που ακουμπούσε στον ανεμιστήρα και έτσι η μονάδα πέταγε τριμμένο πάγο! Σε 9ράκι συνέβη αυτό.



ακριβως αν ειναι πολυ χαμηλη η θερμοκρασια που το εχουμε ρυθμισει...συμβαινει αυτο,καμια φορα δεν το καταλαβαινουμε γιατι με το που πιασει παγο κοβει ,αποψυχεται και επαναλειτουργει σιγα σιγα...

----------


## antonis_p

> δηλαδη για ενα χωρο 35-40τμ το 9αρι δεν κανει;



ο υπολογισμός ψυκτικών φορτίων είναι "επιστήμη", με τετραγωνικά μόνο "υπολογίζουν" οι πωλητές στο carrefour
που την μια μέρα κόβουν μορταδέλες και την άλλη πουλάνε κλιματιστικά.

Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν στην σχολή ήταν το δυσκολότερο μάθημα.

----------


## antonis_p

> παιδια πιανει το κλιματιστικο παγο στην εσωτερικη μοναδα οταν δουλευει σε  θερμοκρασιες κατω των 20!!!



πάγο πιάνει η αναρρόφηση (ο χοντρός χαλκός που πάει στην εξωτερική) και συνήθως αυτό σημαίνει έλλειψη ψυκτικού υγρού.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> πάγο πιάνει η αναρρόφηση (ο χοντρός χαλκός που πάει στην εξωτερική) και συνήθως αυτό σημαίνει έλλειψη ψυκτικού υγρού.



και αυτο συμβαινει...αλλα αν χανει ψυκτικο δεν θα αποδιδει και σωστα!!!αρα θα το καταλαβεις...

----------


## antonis_p

> Ναι, κι εμένα μου έχει τύχει να πιάνει πάγο η εσωτερική μονάδα. Σε λειτουργία ψύξης βέβαια. Μάλιστα η ποσότητα ήτανε τέτοια που ακουμπούσε στον ανεμιστήρα και έτσι η μονάδα πέταγε τριμμένο πάγο! Σε 9ράκι συνέβη αυτό.



αν μιλάτε για το στοιχείο (συμπυκνωτή) τότε είναι άλλο, δεν ισχύει αυτό που είπα παραπάνω.

η εσωτερική προφανώς λόγω κακής ροής αέρα... Μόνο υγρασία πρέπει να έχει.

----------


## antonis_p

> και αυτο συμβαινει...αλλα αν χανει ψυκτικο δεν θα αποδιδει και σωστα!!!αρα θα το καταλαβεις...



ο κάθε κατασκευαστής κλιματιστικού αναφέρει πόσα *γραμμάρια* ψυκτικού υγρού θέλει το κύκλωμα. Ελάχιστοι σοβαροί τεχνικοί έχουν τέτοιες ζυγαριές (εγώ δεν έχω) και βάζουν με το μάτι ή άντε μετρώντας την αναρρόφηση.

προφανώς στην περίπτωσή σου πάντως λείπει ψυκτ υγρό.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Με το μανομετρα μετρας το φρεον και πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στις 65libres στα 9αρια

----------


## antonis_p

> Με το μανομετρα μετρας το φρεον και πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στις 65libres στα 9αρια



με τί θερμοκρασία;

με τί ψυκτικό υγρό;

σε τί ταχύτητα οι ανεμιστήρες;

Ανεξάρτητα από όλα αυτά, τα 65 PSI είναι πολλά.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> με τί θερμοκρασία;
> 
> με τί ψυκτικό υγρό;
> 
> σε τί ταχύτητα οι ανεμιστήρες;
> 
> Ανεξάρτητα από όλα αυτά, τα 65 PSI είναι πολλά.



24-25 βαθμους, το παλιο το 22αρι και οι ταχυτητα στο HIGH

----------


## antonis_p

> 24-25 βαθμους, το παλιο το 22αρι και οι ταχυτητα στο HIGH



σαν συμβουλή από μακριά δεν θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις πάνω από 55-57 PSI
με τέτοια εξωτερική.

Όταν ξεκινάς από άδειο, κοιτάς να ξεπεράσεις το σημείο που πιάνει πάγο η αναρρόφηση.
Όταν ιδρώνει όλο το εσωτερικό στοιχείο είσαι καλά. Όλα αυτά είναι βέβαια "πατέντες".

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> σαν συμβουλή από μακριά δεν θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις πάνω από 55-57 PSI
> με τέτοια εξωτερική.
> 
> Όταν ξεκινάς από άδειο, κοιτάς να ξεπεράσεις το σημείο που πιάνει πάγο η αναρρόφηση.
> Όταν ιδρώνει όλο το εσωτερικό στοιχείο είσαι καλά. Όλα αυτά είναι βέβαια "πατέντες".



 Για να καταλαβω μου δινεις συμβουλη;εγω να την δεχτω αλλα δεν αντιμετωπιζω καποιο προβλημα(ακομα!!!)!!!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## FILMAN

> ο κάθε κατασκευαστής κλιματιστικού αναφέρει πόσα *γραμμάρια* ψυκτικού υγρού θέλει το κύκλωμα. Ελάχιστοι σοβαροί τεχνικοί έχουν τέτοιες ζυγαριές (εγώ δεν έχω) και βάζουν με το μάτι ή άντε μετρώντας την αναρρόφηση.
> 
> προφανώς στην περίπτωσή σου πάντως λείπει ψυκτ υγρό.



Παιδιά, δεν ξέρω από ψυκτικά, αλλά πώς γίνεται να θέλει την ίδια ποσότητα με 1 μέτρο σωλήνες και με 10 μέτρα σωλήνες; Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν θα θέλει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα;

----------


## antonis_p

> Για να καταλαβω μου δινεις συμβουλη; εγω να την δεχτω αλλα δεν αντιμετωπιζω καποιο προβλημα(ακομα!!!)!!!!χαχαχαχα



Η εκδοχή που έδωσες πιο πριν (νόμιζα πως ρωτούσες, τώρα κατάλαβα οτι "εξηγούσες", sorry για την παρανόηση) αναφέρεται σε κάποιο τεχνικό βιβλίο ή οδηγίες χρήσεων κάποιου κλιματιστικού που έχεις διαβάσει;





> Με το μανομετρα μετρας το φρεον και πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στις 65libres στα 9αρια

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Η εκδοχή που έδωσες πιο πριν (νόμιζα πως ρωτούσες, τώρα κατάλαβα οτι "εξηγούσες", sorry για την παρανόηση) αναφέρεται σε κάποιο τεχνικό βιβλίο ή οδηγίες χρήσεων κάποιου κλιματιστικού που έχεις διαβάσει;



εχω δουλεψει βοηθος ψυκτικου απο  15 χρονων και ετσι βλεπω τωρα αν ειναι 60 η 63 δεν εγινε και τιποτα παιζει ρολο και η ηλικια του μηχανηματος κλπ...μπορει να τα λεω και λαθος

----------


## antonis_p

> Παιδιά, δεν ξέρω από ψυκτικά, αλλά πώς γίνεται να θέλει την ίδια ποσότητα με 1 μέτρο σωλήνες και με 10 μέτρα σωλήνες; Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν θα θέλει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα;



οι οδηγίες εγκατάστασης πάντα αναφέρουν τη μέγιστη απόσταση σωλήνων που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Ενίοτε υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη σωλήνα που δεν δέχεται σμίκρυνση. Αν παρόλα αυτά χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις μεγαλύτερη είναι λογικό πως θα χρειαστεί να προσθέσεις κάποια μικροποσότητα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση Αντώνη!

----------


## antonis_p

> εχω δουλεψει βοηθος ψυκτικου απο  15 χρονων και ετσι βλεπω τωρα αν ειναι 60 η 63 δεν εγινε και τιποτα παιζει ρολο και η ηλικια του μηχανηματος κλπ...μπορει να τα λεω και λαθος



ένας "πεσμένος" συμπιεστής είναι ένας παράγοντας που θα ανεβάσει την αναρρόφηση, λογικό είναι. Αφού δεν τραβάει κανονικά ή αναρρόφηση θα είναι υψηλότερη.

Εκεί έμπλεξες... Οι κανόνες ισχύουν όταν όλα λειτουργούν όπως πρέπει.

----------


## navar

> Ναι, κι εμένα μου έχει τύχει να πιάνει πάγο η εσωτερική μονάδα. Σε λειτουργία ψύξης βέβαια. Μάλιστα η ποσότητα ήτανε τέτοια που ακουμπούσε στον ανεμιστήρα και έτσι η μονάδα πέταγε τριμμένο πάγο! Σε 9ράκι συνέβη αυτό.



ωραία φέρνω και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά να φτιάξουμε mojito !!!!

----------


## fm344

> δεν ξέρω αν σωστά βάζω το θέμα εδώ. απλά επειδή εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παρακολουθώ το site, είδα ότι το εύρος γνώσεων των μελών είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και "ψαγμένο".
> στην αγορά, στο χώρο των κλιματιστικών, επικρατεί inverterομανία. όλοι, γνωρίζοντες και μη, θέλουν ένα inverter. προσωπικά γνωρίζω τα βασικά γύρω από την λειτουργία τους και την οικονομία που κάνουν σε κατανάλωση ρεύματος. η απορία όμως που μου δημιουργήθηκε είναι η εξής: με δεδομένο ότι κάθε κλιματιστικό inverter έχει μια αρκετά μεγάλη διαφορά (200+ ευρώ) στην τιμή από το αντίστοιχο απλό on-off μοντέλο της ίδιας εταιρίας, πόσο συμφέρει η επιλογή του inverter; γιατί αν χρειάζομαι καμιά 10αριά χρόνια για να αποσβέσω αυτά τα παραπάνω ευρώ και μετά να έχω πραγματικό όφελος τότε η "βαλίτσα" μάλλον πάει μακριά.
> καταλαβαίνω ότι σίγουρα θα έχει να κάνει με την μάρκα, το μέγεθος (9άρι, κλπ) αλλά υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει κάποια ιδέα; αν κάποιος έχει τις γνώσεις και έχει ψάξει το θέμα της κατανάλωσης στους δύο τύπους με "χαρτί και μολύβι" ακόμα καλύτερα
> ευχάριστώ εκ των προτέρων όσους ασχοληθούν να διβάσουν τα παραπάνω και ακόμα περισσότερο όποιους μπορούν να με "φωτίσουν"



.........................
πολυ ενδιαφεροντα ολα οσα εχουν υποθει,μεχρι στιγμης.
αυτο που δεν ειδα,και εψαξα να βρω,ειναι καπιος να εξηγηση τι ειναι το Α,Β,C ,ενεργειακης κλασης,που αναφερονται οτι πρεπει να αναγραφεται στο κλιματιστικο.
ΚΑΙ αν μπορει καπιος να δωσει ενα τυπο και παραγειγμα πως βρισκεις τι κλιματιστικο χρειαζεσαι για το σπιτι,για τ γραφειο.(εχει σιγουρα σχεση με τα τμ,αλλα πως το υπολογιζεις)?
ευχαριστω

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδιά, δεν ξέρω από ψυκτικά, αλλά πώς γίνεται να θέλει την ίδια ποσότητα με 1 μέτρο σωλήνες και με 10 μέτρα σωλήνες; Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν θα θέλει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα;



τα περισσοτερα κλιματιστικα ειναι φουλαρισμενα για 10-15 μετρα (υπαρχει ακουμουλεητορ μεσα για τυχον επιστροφες φρεον σε υγρη μορφη) πανω απο αυτα τα μετρα ο κατασκευαστης λεει ποσα γραμμαρια θελει το καθε μετρο

----------


## Nemmesis

> οι οδηγίες εγκατάστασης πάντα αναφέρουν τη μέγιστη απόσταση σωλήνων που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Ενίοτε υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη σωλήνα που δεν δέχεται σμίκρυνση. Αν παρόλα αυτά χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις μεγαλύτερη είναι λογικό πως θα χρειαστεί να προσθέσεις κάποια μικροποσότητα.



μαλλον λες για τα κινεζικα που δινουν μαζι και σωληνα... αυτα ειναι μονο για diy καταστασεις... δεν εχει καμια σχεση το ακριβες μηκος

----------


## panayiotis1

Σχετικα με κατι που διαβασα παραπάνω, οτι επιανε παγο το στοιχειο. Οταν η λεπτή σωλήνα (σε λειτουργια ψυξης), αρχιζει να πιανει παγο, σημαινει οτι του λειπει φρεον. Αναλογα με το πόσο φρεον λειπει, σε ποιο μερος κανει την εκτονωση το μηχανημα (μεσα ή εξω) και πως διακλαδιζει τον ψεκασμό στο εξ. στοιχειο , μπορει να πιασει παγο και ολοκληρο το στοιχειο. Αν κατα τη λειτουργια (σε ψυξη παντα) του προσθέσεις στην αναρροφηση φρεον, σε καποια στιγμη θα λιωσει ο παγος μεσα σε 3 sec. Ekeι -περιπου- ειναι και η ακριβης ποσοτητα υγρων που χρειαζεται το μηχανακι.





> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *FILMAN*  
> Παιδιά, δεν ξέρω από ψυκτικά, αλλά πώς γίνεται να θέλει την ίδια ποσότητα με 1 μέτρο σωλήνες και με 10 μέτρα σωλήνες; Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν θα θέλει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα;



Σωστα, τα υγρα που γεμιζουν τα εργοστασια ειναι υπολογισμενα περιπου και οχι με ακριβεια. Ακριβως για το λογο οτι η λειτουργια μιας αντλιας θερμοτητας (κλιματιστικο) εξαρταται απο την θερμοκρασια, την υγρασια, απο την αποσταση μεταξυ των στοιχειων και απο αλλους ακομα παραγοντες (π.χ. μηκος τριχοειδους). Πως περιμενουμε να αποδωσει τα ιδια ενα μηχανακι και στην Κρητη και στον Εβρο? Δε γινεται! Θελει κατα την εγκατασταση , πιεσσομετρα και ρυθμιση απο πολυ μαγκα μαστορα. --Αλλα επειδη ολοι τα καρφωνουν στον τοιχο, περνουν το κατοσταρικο και την κανουν.. σιγα μην δωσει ποτε το καθε μηχανακι αυτα που πρεπει--.

Σχετικα με το μηκος των σωληνωσεων: Παιζει ρολο, σιγουρα, αλλα παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και η υψομετρικη τους διαφορα. Γιαυτο οι εταιριες λενε, τοσα μετρα μηκος, τοσα μετρα υψος!!! 

Και για να καταλαβετε οτι ειναι λαθος να πιστευουμε πως ενα κλιματιστικο ειναι απλα μια συσκευη , την αγορασαμε , την καρφωσαμε, και περιμενουμε να βγαλει παπαδες θα σας πω το εξης. Σε μηχανημα σε ξενοδοχειο (πολλλλλα BTU) τύπου VRV, χρειαστηκε να αφαιρεθουν πάνω απο 4 κιλα υγρου για να αρχισει να αποδίδει το μηχανημα... (και invetrer, και μεγαλου εργοστασιου ).

Καλα και τα inverter,  καλα και τα συμβατικα, η τεχνολογια προσφερει, αλλα η αποδοση και η οικονομια ερχεται μεσα από λεπτομερειες στο συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο.

----------


## Ioannis Nikolaou

η συπληρωση ενος μηχανηματος γινεται και με αλλους τροπους(αμπεροτσιμπηδα), οι 2 γνωστες εδω μεσα θα καταλαβουν
ο υπολογισμος ενος χωρου για το τι μηχανημα θα μπει σε ενα χωρο δεν εξαρταται απο τα τετραγωνικα μονο( οσοι μετρουν μονο τα τετραγωνικα ειναι μπακαλιδες) παιζουν ρολο οι απωλειες και τα φορτια του χωρου
τα ινβερτερ ειναι κλασεις ανωτερα απο τα συμβατικα σε αποδοση και οικονομια και οπως ειπαν καποιοι συναδελφοι εδω μεσα για την χρηση τους το χειμωνα παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και το καλοκαιρι οταν πιανουμε εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια 40 βαθμους κελσιου και το εξωτερικο μηχανημα ειναι ταρατσα και το λουζει ο ηλιος!!!! το ινβερτερ θα συνεχιζει να δουλευει ενω το απλο παπαλα(αληθεια ποσοι απο εδω μεσα καταλαβαινουν γιατι θα κοψει το μηχανημα οταν εξω χτυαπει 40αρια? νεμεσις και αντωνης π παρακαλω να μην πουν. το ιδιο θα καταναλωσει ενα ινβερτερ 610W(βλεπε fujitsu) και το ιδιο ενα συμβατικο 880W? (9000 BTU) οπως παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και ο τυπος του μοτερ π.χ. scroll, rotary, twin rotary, παλινδρομικος(τεινουν να καταργηθουν σε μικρες μοναδες)
τα ινβερτερ δεν βγηκαν απλα για το μαρκετινγκ ειναι κορυφαια τεχνολογια!!!!
ακουσα πριν για αποδοση με συγκεκριμενο φρεον 410Α ναι θα συμφωνησω αλλα οποιος γνριζει να διαβαζει ψυχομετρικο χαρτη,σαφως εχει την καλυτερη αποδοση αλλα για μικρες μοναδες μεχρι 28-30χιλιαδες BTU
και κατι βασικο που ακουσα πριν,οταν βαζουμε ενα μηχανημα π.χ να δουλεψει στο κρυο και στην μικροτερη ταχυτητα αερα(λιγοτερος θορυβο) χρειαζομαστε 3πλασιο χρονο για την επιθυμητη θερμοκρασια(μην ξεχναμε πως κανουμε βεβιασμενη κυκλοφορια του αερα αρα λογικη και η αργοπορια

----------

Nemmesis (03-03-11)

----------


## Nemmesis

ακριβως.. μια διορθωση που σαφως το γνωριζεις και εσυ Γιαννη, απλα το λεω για να μην μπερδευτουν αλλοι.. με την αμπεροτσιμπηδα γινεται στα οχι inverter μηχανηματα για τον λογο οτι στα inverter παιζουν και αλλοι παραγοντες (βασικα στα inverter και με τα μανομετρα εχεις αυτο το προβλημα)...  επισης κατι ασχετο καπως αλλα καλο ειναι να ακουστει οτι στο R410a αν υπαρξει διαρροη καλο ειναι να αδιασει τελειως το κυκλωμα και μα περαστουν νεα υγρα με ζυγαρια.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Σωστα, τα υγρα που γεμιζουν τα εργοστασια ειναι υπολογισμενα περιπου και οχι με ακριβεια. Ακριβως για το λογο οτι η λειτουργια μιας αντλιας θερμοτητας (κλιματιστικο) εξαρταται απο την θερμοκρασια, την υγρασια, απο την αποσταση μεταξυ των στοιχειων και απο αλλους ακομα παραγοντες (π.χ. μηκος τριχοειδους). Πως περιμενουμε να αποδωσει τα ιδια ενα μηχανακι και στην Κρητη και στον Εβρο? Δε γινεται! Θελει κατα την εγκατασταση , πιεσσομετρα και ρυθμιση απο πολυ μαγκα μαστορα. --Αλλα επειδη ολοι τα καρφωνουν στον τοιχο, περνουν το κατοσταρικο και την κανουν.. σιγα μην δωσει ποτε το καθε μηχανακι αυτα που πρεπει--.
> 
> Σχετικα με το μηκος των σωληνωσεων: Παιζει ρολο, σιγουρα, αλλα παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και η υψομετρικη τους διαφορα. Γιαυτο οι εταιριες λενε, τοσα μετρα μηκος, τοσα μετρα υψος!!!



καταρχας δεν τα λενε πιεσσομετρα αλλα μανομετρα... επισης και παλι μονο με αυτα δεν κανει τπτ... θελει και 2 τουλαχιστον θερμομετρα.. μετα πρεπει να ξερει και τι θα αποδοσει το μηχαμηνα με βαση αυτες τις θερμοκρασιες...
τα υγρα που εχει μεσα δεν ειναι καθολου στο περιπου... και δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ακριβως υπολογισμενα... για αυτο τον λογο υπαρχει και το ακουμουλεϊτορ στα κλιματιστικα...
αλλα τη να λεμε... σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι οι εγκαταστατες οι περισσοτεροι ειναι οτι νανε... πχ σε 10μετρα σωληνα περνανε στην ιδια μονωση και τους 2 σωληνες...

----------


## Ioannis Nikolaou

προχθες μετακινησα ενα εσωτερικο σε αλλη θεση και ειδα αυτο που λες(μια μονωση δυο σωληνες)για μενα αυτοι δεν πρεπει να λεγονται ψυκτικοι μ;λλον υδραυλικοι της κακιας ωρας,συμφωνω απολυτα για τα ινβερτερ με αμπεροτσιμπιδα αν και για να κανεις μετρηση(δυστυχως στο περιπου πρεπει να το κανεις με φουλ φορτιο), ακουσα πριν να λενε για 65 λιμπρες οτι ειναι καλα
διαφωνω καθετα γιατι μετα εχουμε κοψιματα απο πρεσοστατη με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται και οταν εχουμε μεγαλη πιεση ζοριζονται οι βαλβιδες και οσο πιο παλιο το μηχανημα τοσο το χειροτερο να κοπει η βαλβιδα,φυσικα μεγαλο ρολο παιζει ο τυποε του φρεον ρ22 και ρ407 γυρω στις 50 λιμπρες ειναι οτι καλυτερο, κατι παλια μιτσουμπισι δουλευαν μια χαρα και με 45 λιμπρες, τα ψυκτικα πρεπει να τα σπουδασεις και μετα ερχεται η εμπειρια με την παροδο του χρονου,παντωσ οτι χρειαστειται ειμαι προθυμος να προσφερω γνωσεις και ανταλλαγη εμπειριων(οσο ζω θα μαθαινω)και ειμαι υπερ των ινβερτερ ειδικα σε αυτους που το κλιματιστικο ειναι και υποθεση θερμανσης!!!

----------


## panayiotis1

> καταρχας δεν τα λενε πιεσσομετρα αλλα μανομετρα...







> ... θελει και 2 τουλαχιστον θερμομετρα..







> πρεπει να ξερει και τι θα αποδοσει το μηχαμηνα με βαση αυτες τις θερμοκρασιες...



Αγαπητε Συνονόματε, θα προσπαθησω να φανώ όσο γινεται λιγοτερο ειρωνικός  (από οτι εσύ).

*Τα "πιεσσόμετρα" τα λένε μανόμετρα , πολύ σωστα, αλλα πίστευα πως αν τα ανέφερα με το ονομα τους, θα εμφανιζόταν σαν επόμενο quote ερώτηση, για να εξηγήσει κάποιος τι είναι το μανόμετρο. (Δεν ειναι forum ούτε μηχανικών ουτε ψυκτικών, ασχετα αν πολλοι ειναι γνώστες).
** Ναι, η σωστη ρυθμιση απαιτει και θερμόμετρα, και μέτρηση ταχυτητας αέρα, και να μείνεις στο μηχανακι καμια ωρα να το παρακολουθησεις ποτε κοβει και ποτε παιρνει, και να μετρησεις την σχ. υγρασια και χιλια δυο.  Δεν ενδιαφερει ομως κανεναν αυτο . Η ερωτηση αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν , αν συμφερει καποιος να βαλει inverter ή απλό. Αν η ερωτηση ηταν " πως γινεται σωστα η εγκατασταση και η ρυθμιση ενος κλιματιστικου", τοτε να τα λεγαμε ολα.
*** Ψυχρομετρικος. Πιστευεις οτι ξερουν πολλοί να τον διαβάσουν? (Ποσο μάλλον, τί είναι?)






> τα υγρα που εχει μεσα δεν ειναι καθολου στο περιπου... και δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ακριβως υπολογισμενα... για αυτο τον λογο υπαρχει και το ακουμουλεϊτορ στα κλιματιστικα...
> αλλα τη να λεμε...



Τα υγρα είναι στο περίπου και το αccumulator den υπαρχει εκει επειδή τα υγρα μπορει να μην είναι ακριβως. 
Και πολυ σωστα οπως λες και συ : " τι να λεμε".. αλλα αν είναι να μην λέμε, μη μου τη λες.
Το 1990, σε κορεατικο εργαστασιο , εβγαιναν στην γραμμη παραγωγης 88 μηχανακια, εμπαιναν σε έναν μεγαλο συλλεκτη με μανομετρα και γεμιζαν φρεον απο τεραστιες μπουκαλες 22. Κιομως, κανενας μηχανικος τους δεν εγγυηθηκε οτι και τα 88 μηχανακια γεμισαν με την ιδια ποσοτητα υγρου. Νομιζω , οτι το 1990 εσυ πρεπει να ησουν 2-3 χρονων...

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Καλησπέρα

Εάν  το  δουλεύω  μόνο  ψύξη  γιατί  να  μην  βάλω  μια  μόνωση ;

Βλέπω  επίσης  ότι  μετράτε  ποίος  την  έχει  μεγαλύτερη……….. την  γνώση  στην  τέχνη , ας  καταθέσω  λοιπόν  και  εγώ  το  μήκος…….  της  γνώσης  μου :από  το  1984  στο  πολεμικό  ναυτικό  με  εξειδίκευση  στον  κλιματισμό  πολεμικών  πλοίων.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Εάν  το  δουλεύω  μόνο  ψύξη  γιατί  να  μην  βάλω  μια  μόνωση ;
> 
> Βλέπω  επίσης  ότι  μετράτε  ποίος  την  έχει  μεγαλύτερη……….. την  γνώση  στην  τέχνη , ας  καταθέσω  λοιπόν  και  εγώ  το  μήκος…….  της  γνώσης  μου :από  το  1984  στο  πολεμικό  ναυτικό  με  εξειδίκευση  στον  κλιματισμό  πολεμικών  πλοίων.



οκ.. δεχομαι δηλαδη οτι εγω ειμαι ο μλκς που βαζει παντα διπλη μονωση στα κλιματιστικα... τουλαχιστον οι δικοι μου πελατες δεν με ψαχνουν τον χειμωνα επειδη το καλοκαιρι καναν το λαθος και μου ειπαν μονο για ψυξη το θελω.. αλλα μιλαμε για κλιματισμο που εν ετοι 2010 αυτο σημαινει ψυξη θερμανση... απο εκει και περα σε αυτο που μου λες δεν μπορω να σου απαντισω κατι μιας και αυτο που λες δεν ειναι και σοβαρο επιχειρημα γιατι αμεσως βγαζεις το μηχανημα απο την βελτιστη λειτουργια του... απο την αλλη και εγω στους θαλαμους δεν βαζω διπλη μονωση... αλλα αφου εισαι απο 84 στο θεμα σιγουρα εσυ θα βλεπεις καλητερα απο εμενα ποσο εχει προχωρησει η τεχνολογια... επισης εγω ομως βλεπω (σε καμια περιπτωση δεν το λεω προσωπικα για σενα μιας και δεν σε ξερω) οτι οι παλιοι ψυκτικοι εχουν χασει την μπαλα και νομιζουν ακομα ειμαστε στην εποχη που ενας θαλαμος δεν χρειαζεται θερμοστατη μιας και με τον πιεσοστατη μια χαρα ρυθμιζεις την θερμοκρασια του θαλαμου αρνουμενοι πεισματικα να δεχτουν την εξελιξη...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αγαπητε Συνονόματε, θα προσπαθησω να φανώ όσο γινεται λιγοτερο ειρωνικός  (από οτι εσύ).
> 
> *Τα "πιεσσόμετρα" τα λένε μανόμετρα , πολύ σωστα, αλλα πίστευα πως αν τα ανέφερα με το ονομα τους, θα εμφανιζόταν σαν επόμενο quote ερώτηση, για να εξηγήσει κάποιος τι είναι το μανόμετρο. (Δεν ειναι forum ούτε μηχανικών ουτε ψυκτικών, ασχετα αν πολλοι ειναι γνώστες).
> ** Ναι, η σωστη ρυθμιση απαιτει και θερμόμετρα, και μέτρηση ταχυτητας αέρα, και να μείνεις στο μηχανακι καμια ωρα να το παρακολουθησεις ποτε κοβει και ποτε παιρνει, και να μετρησεις την σχ. υγρασια και χιλια δυο.  Δεν ενδιαφερει ομως κανεναν αυτο . Η ερωτηση αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν , αν συμφερει καποιος να βαλει inverter ή απλό. Αν η ερωτηση ηταν " πως γινεται σωστα η εγκατασταση και η ρυθμιση ενος κλιματιστικου", τοτε να τα λεγαμε ολα.
> *** Ψυχρομετρικος. Πιστευεις οτι ξερουν πολλοί να τον διαβάσουν? (Ποσο μάλλον, τί είναι?)
>  Τα υγρα είναι στο περίπου και το αccumulator den υπαρχει εκει επειδή τα υγρα μπορει να μην είναι ακριβως. 
> Και πολυ σωστα οπως λες και συ : " τι να λεμε".. αλλα αν είναι να μην λέμε, μη μου τη λες.
> Το 1990, σε κορεατικο εργαστασιο , εβγαιναν στην γραμμη παραγωγης 88 μηχανακια, εμπαιναν σε έναν μεγαλο συλλεκτη με μανομετρα και γεμιζαν φρεον απο τεραστιες μπουκαλες 22. Κιομως, κανενας μηχανικος τους δεν εγγυηθηκε οτι και τα 88 μηχανακια γεμισαν με την ιδια ποσοτητα υγρου. Νομιζω , οτι το 1990 εσυ πρεπει να ησουν 2-3 χρονων...



οκ.. λεμε κατι λαθος για να μην ρωτησει καποιος τι σημαινει το σωστο.. (αφου ειμαστε σιγουρι οτι δεν θα το ξερει)
δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ξερει ο καθενας το "Ψυχρομετρικος" εγω ομως θα το πω σωστα ετσι οταν το διαβασει καποιος και δεν ξερει την σημαινει οταν το ψαχνει να βρει ακριβως αυτο που εννοω... για αν καποιος δεν ξερει τη θα πει το πιεσομετρο αλλα θα βρει τελικα.. αποψη σου ειναι παντως και ειναι απολυτα δεχτη 
το accumulator εγω ξερω ακριβως για ποιον λογο βρισκεται εκει... αλλα πες μου οτι δεν βοηθαει και καθολου την κατασταση με τα υργα που ειναι στο περιπου και γιατι δεν το κανει να σε πιστεψω...
τι επιχειριμα ειναι αυτο? οτι το 1990 βαζαν οπως νανε υγρα σε ενα κορεατικο εργοστασιο??? 20χρονια μετα το ιδιο συμβαινει??? το 90 πιστευω καλα καλα ουτε τετραοδη δεν πρεπει να ειχαν τα μηχανηματα... αυτο σημαινει οτι ηταν για πεταμα??? και η χιτλερ σαπουνια απο εβραιους εφτιαχνε αρα και τωρα τα ιδια σαπουνια εχουμε... και ναι το 90 ημουν 2.5χρονων... αρα αυτοματος  δεν εχω το δικαιωμα να μιλαω για κλιματισμο μιας και υπαρχουν ψυκτικοι πιο παλιοι απο εμενα(ασχετα αν λεω κατι σωστο)... απολυτα δεκτα επιχειρηματα..

----------


## Nemmesis

> Βλέπω  επίσης  ότι  μετράτε  ποίος  την  έχει  μεγαλύτερη……….. την  γνώση  στην  τέχνη ,



αν δεν μετραγαμε θα μας μιλουσε ο Μαμαλακης για C++!!! και θα λεγαμε και μπραβο...

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> οκ.. δεχομαι ...................την εξελιξη...



    Φυσικά  και  είμαι  υπέρ  της  νέας  τεχνολογίας,  αφού  πέρασα  επιτυχώς  τις  εξετάσεις  της  υπηρεσίας  μου  για  να  κάνω  μετεκπαίδευση  στην  CARRIER USA ,
 By  the  way,  αναγκαστικά  δεν  έχω  τη  δυνατότητα  να  βγω  έξω  από  το  γήπεδο  γιατί  εμένα  δεν  θα  με  ψάχνουν  οι  πελάτες , που  αν  έχω  κάνει  κάποιο  λάθος  δε  θα  απαντώ  στο  τηλέφωνο,  αλλά  θα  με  ψάχνουν  αυτοί  που  έχουν  δικαιοδοσία  για  την  προαγωγή  και  την  απρόσκοπτη  πορεία  μου  στο  Π.Ν. Ήτοι  εγώ  είμαι  που  δεν  μπορώ  να  κρυφτό  πίσω  από  αναπάντητη. 
Τα  περί  θερμοστατών  και  πρεσσοστατών  κλπ  η  τεχνολογία  τα  έχει  ξεπεράσει  πριν  από  παρά  πολλά  χρόνια, το  αγαπημένο  μου  μάθημα  στη  USA  ήταν  οι  ηλεκτρoνικές  εκτονωτικές  βαλβίδες  με  σερβομοτέρ  τύπου   floutronic

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φυσικά  και  είμαι  υπέρ  της  νέας  τεχνολογίας,  αφού  πέρασα  επιτυχώς  τις  εξετάσεις  της  υπηρεσίας  μου  για  να  κάνω  μετεκπαίδευση  στην  CARRIER USA ,
>  By  the  way,  αναγκαστικά  δεν  έχω  τη  δυνατότητα  να  βγω  έξω  από  το  γήπεδο  γιατί  εμένα  δεν  θα  με  ψάχνουν  οι  πελάτες , που  αν  έχω  κάνει  κάποιο  λάθος  δε  θα  απαντώ  στο  τηλέφωνο,  αλλά  θα  με  ψάχνουν  αυτοί  που  έχουν  δικαιοδοσία  για  την  προαγωγή  και  την  απρόσκοπτη  πορεία  μου  στο  Π.Ν. Ήτοι  εγώ  είμαι  που  δεν  μπορώ  να  κρυφτό  πίσω  από  αναπάντητη. 
> Τα  περί  θερμοστατών  και  πρεσσοστατών  κλπ  η  τεχνολογία  τα  έχει  ξεπεράσει  πριν  από  παρά  πολλά  χρόνια, το  αγαπημένο  μου  μάθημα  στη  USA  ήταν  οι  ηλεκτρoνικές  εκτονωτικές  βαλβίδες  με  σερβομοτέρ  τύπου   floutronic



εγω μιλησα για δικους μου πελατες.. δεν ειπα για τους δικου σου... ειναι γελιο να το γυρναμε καθε φορα σε προσωπικο επιπεδο... ελεος...!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## panayiotis1

> οκ.. λεμε κατι λαθος για να μην ρωτησει καποιος τι σημαινει το σωστο.. (αφου ειμαστε σιγουρι οτι δεν θα το ξερει)
> δεν με ενδιαφερει αν ξερει ο καθενας το "Ψυχρομετρικος" εγω ομως θα το πω σωστα ετσι οταν το διαβασει καποιος και δεν ξερει την σημαινει



OK, Δεκτόν. Και κακως που μπηκα στη διαδικασια κοντρας. Και ζητω και ταπεινα συγνωμη (χωρις ειρωνια). Συγνωμη.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

Λοιπόν θα σας γράψω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία είχα αγοράσει πρώτα κλιματιστικό FUNAI όχι inverter 24000BTU για κρύο και 28000BΤU για ζεστή τιμη 1500 Ε πριν από 10 χρόνια αν θυμάμαι καλά
 τον χειμώνα δεν μπορούσε να ανεβάσει παραπάνω από 17C  και βεβαια κατω απο 5C εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια δεν λειτουργουσε και αναγκαστικά να αγοράσω και σόμπα

Το άλλαξα λοιπόν και αγόρασα μετά από έρευνα αλλά και συστάσεις πωλειτών
Να πάρω inverter αγόρασα λοιπόν το Mitsubishi HYPER INVERTER 24000BTU για κρύο και 28000 BTU Τιμή 2200 E  αν θυμάμαι καλά πριν από 3 χρόνια
Αποτέλεσμα πέταξα την σόμπα και αυτή την στιγμή έξω έχει 3C και έχω στον χώρο εργασία μου 25C και είχα χαμηλότερη τιμή στο ρεύμα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι στο κρυο δουλευουν ολα καλα πανω-κατω
αλλα στην θερμανση υπερτερουν τα inverter

----------


## teo_GR

Αδέλφια ειρήνη.
  Λοιπόν εγώ έχω ένα toyotomi 18 inverter ως αντικαταστάτη ενός fujiju 18 συμβατικό 10 ετών.
  Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι το καινούριο σκοτώνει χειμώνα καλοκαίρι ότι και να έχει έξω
  Και το παλιό όμως δεν ήταν άσχημο πέραν της πτώσης τάσης και της μικρής διαφοράς  στην κατανάλωση η μεγάλη διάφορα είναι ότι το παλιό μετά από πολλές ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργιάς όρχηζε να χάνει τη δύναμη του ενώ το inverter δεν μασαει μια .
  Σήμερα είναι η τέταρτη συνεχόμενη μέρα αλλά πάντα με λογικές ρυθμίσεις και απαιτήσεις
  23 βαθμούς  την ημέρα και 20 το βραδύ.

----------


## makfor

γεια σας παιδια , μερικες ερωτησεις γιατι εχω μπερδευτει καπως στην επιλογη του κλιματιστικου ... 

αρχικα βρισκομαι σε περιοχη οπου το χειμωνα εχουμε θερμοκρασιες γυρω στο μηδεν +/- 2 βαθμους , ενω για 1-2 μερες απο 2 εως 3 φορες το χειμωνα εχει τυχει να πεσει η θερμοκρασια και στο -5 ... ενω εδω και 10 χρονια μια φορα ειχαμε -12 !!! θελω να δωσω το στιγμα του καιρου στην περιοχη 

το κλιματιστικο που αναζητω δεν με ενδιαφερει να μου δωσει ψυξη καθως η αναγκη για ψυξη ειναι για καμια 10 μερες το καλοκαιρι ... ετσι εστιαζω μονο στην θερμανση 

ο λογος οπως ολοι φανταζεστε ειναι το ακριβο πετρελαιο που ερχετε με βημα ταχυ ... ετσι σκεφτομαι να εχω το καλοριφερ για επικουρικη χρηση για το πολυ κρυο ενω για το συνολο το χειμωνα να κανω χρηση το κλιματιστικο (σκεφτειτε οτι καιω περιπου 3 τονους πετρελαιο δηλαδη με φετινη τιμη 2200-2500 ευρω)

ο χωρος που θελω να ζεστανω ειναι 55 τετραγωνικα (μενω σε μεζονετα 3 οροφων οπου ο καθε οροφος κλεινει με πορτα ) ο μεσαιος χωρος και επισης την κρεβατοκαμαρα για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα το βραδυ (μαλιστα για αυτη την περιπτωση σκεφτομαι να βαλω σωμα υπερυθρης ακτινοβολιας , εαν το λεω σωστα)

αναζητω λοιπον κλιματιστικο με χαμηλη καταναλωση και τι πρεπει να προσεξω κατα την γνωμη σας (η χρηση του υπολογιζω να ειναι περι τις 6 ωρες ημηρεσιως ενω για το σ/κ περι τις 10-12 ωρες)

inverter ή οχι ? 
ποσα btu πρεπει να ειναι τελικα γιατι μου εχουν πει απο 12.000 εως 24.000!!!
προτεινομενες μαρκες ισως ? (κατα νου εχω τα sharp γιατι ειχα παλια ενα και ειμουν πολυ ευχαριστημενος , παλια πολυ παλια 1990 χαχα)
ενα μεγαλο σωμα ή 2 μικρα ? 
ποσο παιζει η καταναλωση ρευματος ? (πανω κατω) πχ οταν λεει καποιο μεση καταναλωση 1.5kw (αρα στις 2 ωρες εχω 3Kw/h ? sory ισως για το χαζο ερωτημα αλλα δεν ειμαι και ειδικος, επομενως εχω ενα κοστος 33 λεπτα το 2ωρο? γιατι φαινεται πολυ καλη σκεψη καθως βγαινει πολυ οικονομικο)

(αυτα για την ωρα χεχε)

καθε βοηθεια θεμιτη , ευχαριστω

----------


## jimamakas

Οτι καλύτερο έχω βρει για υπολογισμό BTU, *φυσικά δεν είναι πανάκεια* αλλά από αυτό το ξερό 35-45 τ.μ. = 18000 BTU είναι κλάσεις καλύτερο, διότι βάζει και την μόνωση του σπιτιού(χονδρικά) αλλά και το ύψος στο παιχνίδι που είναι πολύ σημαντικό διότι μετρά με κυβικά και όχι με τ.μ. και εάν πειραματιστείτε λίγο με τις επιλογές τις μόνωσης ή την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας που θέλουμε μέσα έξω θα δείτε τη εννοώ.Βέβαια το αποτέλεσμα που βγαίνει είναι πόσα BTU χρειάζεσαι για να ζεστάνεις ή να κρυώσεις τον χώρο άρα εάν θέλουμε να δουλεύει στο ρελαντί πρέπει να πάρουμε μεγαλύτερο κλιματιστικό από το αποτέλεσμα :Crying:  

http://www.calculator.net/btu-calculator.html

----------


## innova

Διάβασα εδώ: http://www.tepse.gr/C09BB035.el.aspx
για μειωμένη απόδοση στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες.
Το r410c είναι καλύτερη επιλογή? (σκέπτομαι για κλιματιστικό 12άρι όχι inverter από σούπερ-μάρκετ που έχει r410c kai 240€)
Ποιά η γνώμη σας; (και για το υγρό και για το κλιματιστικό)
Βασικά για ψύξη χώρου 25τμ (με καλή μόνωση, νέα κουφώματα οσονούπω) και ίσως θέρμανση κάποια πρωινά του χειμώνα στη Ν.Ιωνία Αττικής.

----------


## Sted

Έχετε να προτείνετε κανένα ΠΟΛΥ φθηνό inverter στα 12000-18000 BTU;

----------


## vasilllis

> Διάβασα εδώ: http://www.tepse.gr/C09BB035.el.aspx
> για μειωμένη απόδοση στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες.
> Το r410c είναι καλύτερη επιλογή? (σκέπτομαι για κλιματιστικό 12άρι όχι inverter από σούπερ-μάρκετ που έχει r410c kai 240€)
> Ποιά η γνώμη σας; (και για το υγρό και για το κλιματιστικό)
> Βασικά για ψύξη χώρου 25τμ (με καλή μόνωση, νέα κουφώματα οσονούπω) και ίσως θέρμανση κάποια πρωινά του χειμώνα στη Ν.Ιωνία Αττικής.



Για τοσο μικρο χωρο δεν υπαρχει συζητηση.Σαφως το 410 ειναι πιο καλο πιο οικονομικο.Εχω ενα θεμα με τα super.Αντε και το εβαλες φετος και το 2014 χαλαει.Ποιος θα το φτιαξει? με αγορα 240€ ουτε μπαταριες στο κοντρολ δεν συμφερει να αλλαξεις.   :Smile:  
Πιστευω μια καλυτερη αγορα θα σε γλυτωσει. απο τραβηγματα.

----------


## Sted

Είμαι στην αναζήτηση...


18άρι inverter, μέχρι 600 - 650 € ήταν τα αρχικά μου, και σκέφτομαι για Midea. Οπότε:


MS9A-18HRDN1
MSR-18HRDN1


Είναι των ίδιων κυβικών, μόνο το 2ο αντί για Ιονιστή που έχει το πρώτο, έχει έξτρα αντιστάσεις υποτίθεται και στην έξω και στην μέσα την μονάδα, οπότε φαντάζομαι για μεγάλα κρύα θα είναι καλό... ΌΜΩΣ, αυτές οι αντιστάσεις ελέγχονται απο το χειριστήριο; Πιο πολύ η εσωτερική αντίσταση με ενδιαφέρει, 1kW να καίει έτσι μόνιμα δεν λέει... Μέχρι τι θερμοκρασίες μπορούν να δουλεύουν αυτά;

----------


## Nemmesis

φιλε μου με τοσα λεφτα που διαθετεια απλα δεν παιρνεις σωστο μηχανημα.... απλα τα πραγματα...

----------


## Sted

> φιλε μου με τοσα λεφτα που διαθετεια απλα δεν παιρνεις σωστο μηχανημα.... απλα τα πραγματα...



Μα δεν περιμένω κάτι state-of-the-art, απλά κάτι να δουλεύει λιγάκι ... Αν περίσσευαν χρήματα είχα στο μυαλό μου διάφορα καλύτερα...

Όμως, για αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα, τι γίνεται;

----------


## john77

Το θεμα μου ακουγεται σαν αν θες να γυρισεις 10 χρονια πισω ή οχι.

----------


## antonis_p

> Μα δεν περιμένω κάτι state-of-the-art, απλά κάτι να δουλεύει λιγάκι ... Αν περίσσευαν χρήματα είχα στο μυαλό μου διάφορα καλύτερα...
> 
> Όμως, για αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα, τι γίνεται;



Καλά σου λέει, αν ήταν να πάρεις ένα AC για να δουλέψει 10 μέρες το χρόνο στο εξοχικό ας έπαιρνες το φτηνότερο.

Αλλά όταν παίρνεις ένα inverter που θα δουλέψει πολύ, μην πάρεις το φτηνότερο που θα βρεις.

----------


## Sted

Ας το δούμε ανάποδα... Ποσο έχει ένα σύγχρονο κλιματιστικό στα ίδια κυβικά; Συγκεκριμένα πάντα... Να δω πόσο συμφέρει...

----------


## mariosinsuex

Μετά από πολύ οικονομία και το σκ@τό μου-φρυγανιά,εδώ και 3 χρόνια έχω στην κατοχή μου το Fujitsu inverter 24άρι. (ASY24LC).
Λειτουργεί συνέχεια,εδώ και 3 χρόνια (και όταν λέμε συνέχεια,το εννοώ.......!).
Η λειτουργία του έχει διακοπεί στα 3 χρόνια σχεδόν 2,5-3 μήνες σύνολο.
Με τον τακτικό του ετήσιο έλεγχο και service (freon refiling) και μηνιαίο καθαρισμό φίλτρων,η απόδοσή του δεν έχει επηρεαστεί καθόλου.
Φυσικά και υπάρχουν πολύ ανώτερες συσκευές,αλλά μέχρι τώρα η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή,θα με έκανε να ξανά προτιμούσα την ίδια εταιρία.
Καλοριφέρ,το ξέχασα,(πετρέλαιο -πουλάς όργανα σώματος για να ζεστάνεις τα υπόλοιπα που σου έχουν μείνει....).
Καλοκαίρι στην λειτουργία quiet.
Δ.Ε.Η. Σαφώς και παραπάνω εάν δεν είχα κλιματιστικό,αλλά σαφώς κατώτερος λογαριασμός από κλιματιστικό ΜΗ Inverter.

----------


## antonis_p

> Με τον τακτικό του ετήσιο έλεγχο και service (freon refiling)



Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει διαρροή, κακώς κάνεις R refilling. Το πιθανότερο είναι να σε κοροϊδεύει ο "μάστορας".

----------

